# Framing bit profiles



## grahamg1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello all,Pretty much a beginner in the routing caper & am trying to produce a few picture frames using the Yonica 3 piece bit set,but can only really understand where the rabetting is used & not the two forming bits,as their directions are far from clear.Any clues out there? Cheers Graham


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Graham

It would help if you posted the part number for the 3 piece set..


======



grahamg1 said:


> Hello all,Pretty much a beginner in the routing caper & am trying to produce a few picture frames using the Yonica 3 piece bit set,but can only really understand where the rabetting is used & not the two forming bits,as their directions are far from clear.Any clues out there? Cheers Graham


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Graham and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Howdy Graham.. welcome to the community...

The rabbet bit is used to rabbet the backside of your frame. For placement of your glass ( I like to use Lexan) artwork and matting. The two profile bits are used to give the front of the frame its profile or look. 

By controlling the height of the rabbet, you can control the depth of the rabbet where you will place your artwork and matting and backing. or any combination of the three. The matting I use is 1/16th" thick, the picture thickness really doesn't matter. Then I use a 1/8 backer. So with one piece of matting and the backer, I need a rabbet 3/16th deep for a nice flush fit. When I use 2 pieces of matting, I just add a 16th to the rabbet depth. The portion of the rabbet for the glass is a constant. for your bit its 3/16ths. 

The profile bits give your frame its "look" or profile. Personally I like to create the profile first, then route the rabbet. You could probably get away with making a single pass to cut the profiles, but I like to do it in two. after the first pass, i'll check for defects and burning, adjust router speed if needed and then make a second and final pass. 

then its off to cutting the stock to size and mitering. The top and bottom MUST be exactly the same length and the two side pieces MUST be the exact same length. If not, you'll just go nuts trying to square up the frame. 

HTH...

bill


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Graham

All the bits from Yonica are the same as the ones below, you may want to get one more for your set, it's makes the job easy and quick...then you can use any bit for the profile on the picture frame..

1 PC 1/2 SH Picture Frame Stepped Rabbet Router Bit - eBay (item 140487098160 end time Jan-04-11 16:00:12 PST)


http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbide-Tools
=========


----------

